# Knoppix 5.3.1 auf Festplatte installieren



## baggy (29. April 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich mein Knoppix 5.3.1 auf die Festplatte installieren kann?!
Danke


----------



## mattit-jah (29. April 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob 5.3.1 Probleme macht, aber wenn du gegoogelt hättest, dann hättest du sehr viele Anleitungen gefunden, wie man Knoppix installiert.


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. April 2008)

Knoppix ist und bleibt eine Live-Distribution ... es ist nicht dafür gedacht installiert zu werden. Und meiner Meinung nach auch nicht für die dauerhafte Nutzung geeignet. Darüber kann man allerdings geteilter Meinung sein. Schau dir doch einmal Ubuntu oder so an. Oder schau mal hier nach welche Distribution für dich geeignet wäre:

Distribution Chooser


----------

